# How would you stat a Demigod?



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 21, 2002)

How would you stat a Demigod?  Be it divine representative of a deity, or a half-mortal/half-divine child.  I know Deities and Demigods have rules for Divine Rank 0 creatures, but that doesn't really seem to confer any unique powers from the parent deity...any ideas on statting a unique demigod? (maybe using a template?)


----------



## Upper_Krust (Dec 22, 2002)

Hi there Sollir mate! 



			
				Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *How would you stat a Demigod?  Be it divine representative of a deity, or a half-mortal/half-divine child.  I know Deities and Demigods have rules for Divine Rank 0 creatures, but that doesn't really seem to confer any unique powers from the parent deity...any ideas on statting a unique demigod? (maybe using a template?) *




Not exactly, such a template would be unique rather than generic.

The trick is to base aspects of power on Portfolios. That way you can mix amd match at your leisure; create new portfolios etc.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

The Abominations from the ELH are kinda like that; they vary in type (and thus, powers) depending on the portfolios of their godly parent and such things.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 22, 2002)

ROFLMAO!   

Heh. Just noticed something:



> _Sollir's sig:_
> *From The Third IR:*
> 
> Creamsteak - What do you think of Sollir?
> Darkness - My guess is that he's an opportunistic munchkin  If that's good or bad is an entirely different question, of course...



I didn't remember it - but now that I read it again, I vaguely recall having said that.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Dec 22, 2002)

Thanks Upper Krust and Darkness, I suppose I'll have to get working a bit more for a template like that, any ideas where to start for base stats? (base HD, DR, SR?)

Glad you like it Darkness   That was back when you were Shadow of My Former Self or something similar to that...I found it on the old Oerth Alliance boards just recently-they gave me several good laughs .


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Dec 22, 2002)

Depends on the power level of the campaign, really.

A child of a mortal and a god might start out as a strong member of his mortal parent's race: so he'll have 1 level when he reaches adulthood. Give him whatever suits him in his momentary state. 10 or twenty might be OK. 

Then give him the stuff D&Dg grants Quasi-Deities, say of DR 0. He'll have to earn the rest. 

He'll have better ability scores than a mortal, but not the divine default array. Maybe something along the lines of 20, 18, 16, 14, 14, 12. He may even have only mortal-like values, with a single ability score high above the rest (like 25, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8 at the standard array, or +10 to his strongest).

Maybe give him some spells of his divine parent's domains as spell-like abilities 1/day, or grant him some domain powers (or both). A weapon focus and proficiency with the deities favored weapon seems appropriate for the son of a war god.

His type would be Native Outsider, like the Planetouched from FRCS.



The representative of a god could be a proxy, see D&Dg about them. Or, you make the same as above, but he'll be a real outsider, have 20 levels, maybe even some more, DR 1 (for real demigod rather than hero-deity) and the full divine stats (or a higher array than for godsons,  maybe 25, 23, 20, 18, 18, 18). He'll get the usual point to rise one stat every 4 class levels, as usual, and another one for his DR1. Full fledged ability scores for a god are 35,28,25,24,24,24 +(DR and  Class Levels/4) points to rise.


----------



## Khorod (Dec 24, 2002)

Template: Straight up ability bonuses.  Bonus spellcasting & spell table along sorcerer and/or cleric.  Spell list sorcerer levels carefully by god.


----------

